# Kräuterkunde 130 Gebiete?



## MiKE98 (3. Januar 2009)

hi. ich habe momentan Kräuterkunde Skill 130, und schon seit längerem probleme, was zu sammeln. 
DENN: da wo ich rumlaufe, gibt es die, die ich brauche. ja. aber dazwischen sind immer wieder kräuter, für die ich keine skillpunkte mehr bekomme, und kräuter, für die mein skill noch nicht ausreicht.


jetzt frage ich euch: wo kann ich mit skill 130 (und in zukunft dann) am besten kräuter sammeln, die meinem skill entsprechen?

gruß
MiKE


----------



## ErikR (5. Januar 2009)

sieh doch einfach hier nach: kräuterkundeguide


----------

